# UP 844 Build



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been working on building UP's 844 steamer. I am using a stretched Pacific with Box Pox wheel castings and trailing truck by Bob Thon(Robert's Lines). I made up a new boiler front, using the edge of the Pacific dome. Ozark castings, still has some detail left. Embossed metal duct tape covers the boiler and domes. Stacks are 2 copper end caps wrapped with printer plate metal, as is the roof of the enlarged cab. I made a new front also. Having fun with it. Hard on old brains figuring this all out!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Looks great!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry
Are the drivers original to the Pacific wheel base? Seems that winters out west are certainly productive for you!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic job Jerry.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Jerry. Man all that free time sure make you productive. Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

(Holy sh.....) dang Jerry!! That's looking _nice!!_ Umm...I trust you will be bringing it to Nationals this June?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Jerry! Dang is right!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. Finally warm enuf to spray paint the loco. Made the 'ears' out of embossed








printing plate metal. Trial fit here, will put a piece of 1/4" angle along the bottom and 4 wires going over to the boiler. Got a scratch already!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Look nice jerry!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bryan, you ever get back to your Turbine project?


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jerry,

That engine looks like a real brute, supper job. What type of a tender are you going to use?

Chuck


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

No.. I STILL hold off turbine project. I dont have time work back on turbine project i was very busy.

Bryan


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, 
I rebuilt my centipede tender, I had made for my CHallenger, last year. Plan to use it with 844 and pull my homemade passenger streamliner cars. Bryan, hope you can get back to it someday.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry 
Makes me tired just looking at all the work your doing.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Getting towards the end of my 844 project, can always find detail to add though, it seems. Bad weather brings that out of a guy!








I modfied the valve gear and cut down the headlight. Ordering a 844 pin to put on the front. Still some plastic 'crumbs laying around'.








Brass tubing and different sizes of electrical wire make up the 'pipes'.








844 has cab doors on the back. Still need to detail the inside of the cab.








Love those ears!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Jerry!!!!!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job, Jerry!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the lettering on and a few details. Valve gear works good now. Most of the lettering is printed on ink jet vinyl, then cut it out, peel off the back and stick it on. 844 numbers are cut vinyl that my wife did for me, she used to have a sign business. Same type of stuff Del does.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry
That looks great.
Now you can start on a live steam version of the 844.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's 844 with the Centipede tender I made for my Challenger build a couple of years ago, plan to use it for both of them.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Some impressive models Jerry! Great work!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That came out pretty nice Jerry! It's a beauty of a locomotive! I've had the chance to see her prototype strut her stuff twice now and I'm looking forward to seeing this one do the same at Marty's!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I just figuered it out!!








This is the engine Shad"s going to run!!!








Way to go Shad!!

So jerry you need a scale Shad for the engine!!








Sean

P.S. Jerry again outstanding job!!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

nice work real nice


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm, a scale Shad......workable!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Shad will be going on the Challenger, from what I read recently.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

So Jerry you need a (scale) Shad for the Challenger !








Sean


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have seats in either one, never got around to it, guess I should. Sort of need a project anyway. 844 is still here inside. So can start on it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I read that the 844 is the loco assigned. 
Get a young man in a green shirt, a camera and a big grin. 
He can stand in the center of the cab. 

John


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks Jerry! Just showed this to Noah and now he wants ME to build one! uh........


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The build is quite a job, more detail/pix of the build of it over on Large Scale Central.


----------

